# best ar-15



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

best ar-15 for under $1,000

what say you?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Grab a decent stripped lower and take your pick on what you intend to do with it, personally I like the LW middy 14.7" for social work if the need arises but Im also considering the SS Wylde upper as it has more accuracy potential for fun at the range.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ar-15-05/rifle-kits.html

If I go with the first Id add...

https://www.primaryarms.com/Primary_Arms_Micro_Dot_With_Kill_Flash_ADT1_B_p/md08adt1-10bundle.htm

Youd have a nice rifle and optic combo for under a grand.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Windham Weaponry & Sig are very nice for under $1000, Move to the $1200 range and you ca get a Colt. Just kind of depends on what you are planning on doing with it.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Most all ARs and their parts are manufactured to USGI military specifications. Therefore there really isn't a better manufacture than others, it's all how your collection of parts get along with each other.

Colts and other name brands aren't any better than others, just have the name recognition and collector value because of it. I've built 4 so far with a myriad of manufacturer parts and never once had a problem with quality, fit, finish or function.

Rick


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Name means a lot when you resale.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a Bushmaster and have nothing bad to say about it. When I got it, it was well under the $1,000 mark (around $650 out the door new). I have never had an issue with fit, finish, operation or function and now have about 2,000 rounds through it. My dad has a couple S&W's and has had real good luck with them as well.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Most all ARs and their parts are manufactured to USGI military specifications. Therefore there really isn't a better manufacture than others, it's all how your collection of parts get along with each other.
> 
> Colts and other name brands aren't any better than others, just have the name recognition and collector value because of it. I've built 4 so far with a myriad of manufacturer parts and never once had a problem with quality, fit, finish or function.
> 
> Rick


Not all ARs are the same, but for the most part they are close in materials, manufacturing and quality control. Most users aren't going to nitpick into the fine details like I do. If you really want to be technical no civillian adhere to the full USGI standard since the M4 requires a 14.5 barrel with the "third safety" position. Furthermore, government inspectors oversee the production.

As for civilian ARs I see a lot of differences between the manufacturers in the small details. Things such as carrier staking, M16 vs semi auto carriers and barrel steel are among many of the fine difference I've seen. I'm not going to go into a manufacturer play by play since it would take a long time and for most people any commercial AR manufacturer would suffice for them.

Here's an article that gives a good breakdown of some of the fine differences between manufacturers.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...dUVoakZ3UHJnVEE&single=true&gid=5&output=html


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

The best AR is one that you will carry every day.
Oh wait.....that the answer to what's the best concealed carry pistol


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Not all ARs are the same, but for the most part they are close in materials, manufacturing and quality control. *Most users aren't going to nitpick into the fine details like I do*. If you really want to be technical no civillian adhere to the full USGI standard since the M4 requires a 14.5 barrel with the "third safety" position. Furthermore, government inspectors oversee the production.
> 
> As for civilian ARs I see a lot of differences between the manufacturers in the small details. Things such as carrier staking, M16 vs semi auto carriers and barrel steel are among many of the fine difference I've seen. I'm not going to go into a manufacturer play by play since it would take a long time and for most people any commercial AR manufacturer would suffice for them.
> 
> ...


Good to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Colt LE6920

Goes bang everytime and will hold it's value. KISS and don't hang a bunch of useless stuff off it to be tacti-cool.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

You can get a simple DPMS or M&P for right at $600. Both are plenty AR for 99% of us Joes.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Just make sure what ever you buy is milspec! That way you will have less problems with parts fitting if and when you decide to upgrade.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I am in the market and have been researching them a lot lately. I really like the stag arms manufacturer. They make a true left handed version and offer it in 6.5 for $1200. Still haven't completely made up my mind though. Well, I have but can't seem to come to grips with dropping 12 bills right now...... Lol.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Mike Moore said:


> I am in the market and have been researching them a lot lately. I really like the stag arms manufacturer. They make a true left handed version and offer it in 6.5 for $1200. Still haven't completely made up my mind though. Well, I have but can't seem to come to grips with dropping 12 bills right now...... Lol.


As a lefty, I find most left handed firearms are not needed. A standard AR15 can easily be run by a lefty. Interestingly, there's some advantages that a lefty has over a righty when running an AR.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

the one that goes bang!


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ar-15*

1st - Colt
2nd - Bushmaster
3rd - DPMS
4th - Oylmpic Arms
5th - Smith M&P
6th - Sig

God Bless 



Moose


----------



## Gyrene (Aug 9, 2012)

If you build it yourself and choose the components as you go, it will be the best for the money. It can be very inexpensive to do it yourself and also very easy with some reading or watching a video or two on Brownells website.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Gyrene said:


> If you build it yourself and choose the components as you go, it will be the best for the money. It can be very inexpensive to do it yourself and also very easy with some reading or watching a video or two on Brownells website.


You used to be able to save money by building it yourself, but now you save very little. The real way people save now by building is that they don't have to waste money on parts they won't need that comes on a stock rifle. 

The biggest advantage is that you setup your rifle the way you want it versus having to work around a stock rifle from a manufacturer. Keep in mind that the cost of the tools will make close to if not more expensive than buying a built AR.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone who wants to believe that all ARs are the same are naive. There are quite a few differences when it comes down to purchasing an AR pre-made.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Bottlerocket said:


> Anyone who wants to believe that all ARs are the same are naive. There are quite a few differences when it comes down to purchasing an AR pre-made.


This version of the chart is somewhat outdated.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...akp2a3Y2NjMxTEE&single=true&gid=2&output=html

For most people here, the fine details won't matter. In fact, some of the ARs listed that adhere very close to actual mil-specs wouldn't be desirable for some here. For example, my three BCM rifles cannot run many brands of commercial ammo such as Tula and Remington (I think); these rifles are tuned to run high pressure military M193 or M855 loads. Furthermore, some people would find the M4 profile barrel annoying or useless.

I'm all for educating people about the nuances and fine details, but in the end do the research and buy something that will fit your needs.

I also find it silly that people rely on the military for a framework on how ARs should be built and ran. I will be frank and quick to the point in saying that the military is extremely slow in updating small arms fighting tactics along with the hardware issued.

http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA512331

The basic M4 carbine can trace its lineage back to the early 1970s. From that time, the commercial market and the three gun community has consistently been the first in introducing innovations that slowly crept into the military, be it things such as red dot sights. Bottom line, the military for the most part is stuck in an institutional inertia and is unwilling to fix what they perceive isn't broken. If your looking for a practical way of equipping and running an AR, look to the three gun community or reputable instructors.

In summary, do the research for yourself. Stop buying on another person's whim or just because an organization or agency uses a certain product.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Buying online is a good way to go especialy if you purchase one sales tax free and with reasonable shipping. Some local FFL's will transfer for as low as $20. Grabagun.com is a good example of an online dealer that I was very pleased with. Fast shipping of the exact item I was expecting. Their prices beat Walmart.

Walmart: Colt LE6920 $1097 + $68 tax = $1163 
Grabagun: Colt LE6920 $1048 + $40 transfer= $1088

Happy hunting.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.onpointsupply.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=84247&category_id=3182

This colt at Walmart for under $1100.00


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> This version of the chart is somewhat outdated.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...akp2a3Y2NjMxTEE&single=true&gid=2&output=html
> 
> ...


You're absolutely correct. I should apologize I wasn't trying to provide that information to assist in choosing a brand, but rather to illustrate not all ARs are created equal. I should have mentioned that ahead of time.


----------

